# Dr. David Murray, speaking here on Nov. 13



## Galatians220 (Oct 26, 2009)

Our preaching station is holding a colloquium here on Nov. 12-13, and Dr. David Murray will be speaking at it on Friday evening, Nov. 13. His topic will be "John Calvin on Preaching from the Old Testament." All are welcome to come to this speech and the time of fellowship afterwards. The venue is Trinity EPC (where we hold services now), 10101 W. Ann Arbor Rd., Plymouth, MI 48170. A number of other ministers and other saints will be there.  The specific time of Dr. Murray's presentation is TBD.

If you think you'd like to come, please PM me so we can know approximately how many will be there... 

Blessings,

Margaret


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd love to, but we're getting a dose of him here on October 30, so we'll drive the 10 minutes to Redeemer College instead of the several hours down to you guys (I'd love to meet you, though!) Enjoy - he's speaking on Technology up here, should be very interesting.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 26, 2009)

Will there be a live webcast during or a recorded podcast after?

I would love to be there but unfortunately can't afford the 24 hour plane ride.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 26, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Will there be a live webcast during or a recorded podcast after?
> 
> I would love to be there but unfortunately can't afford the 24 hour plane ride.


 
Whoa - a 24-hour plane trip!!! No, the farthest anyone's ever come for one of our preaching station services/events is from Dayton, Ohio, to the best of _my_ knowledge!  (Actually, we did have some people from England who were visiting family in the area and worshipped with us on 3 successive Lord's Days.)

As our minister is on Sermonaudio, though, I will check to see whether there are any plans to upload Dr. Murray's speech onto it... A good idea!

Margaret


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Our preaching station is holding a colloquium here on Nov. 12-13, and Dr. David Murray will be speaking at it on Friday evening, Nov. 13. His topic will be "John Calvin on Preaching from the Old Testament." All are welcome to come to this speech and the time of fellowship afterwards. The venue is Trinity EPC (where we hold services now), 10101 W. Ann Arbor Rd., Plymouth, MI 48170. A number of other ministers and other saints will be there.  The specific time of Dr. Murray's presentation is TBD.
> 
> If you think you'd like to come, please PM me so we can know approximately how many will be there...
> 
> ...



That is what he spoke on at the PRTS Calvin conference. It was quite good.


----------

